# 11/10 Trolling nearshore - Bottom Bumping need 1



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

Heading out tomorrow 11/10 from Marler Park on Okaloosa Island, meet at 0600 to load up not waiting past 0615 for stragglers. Trip will be primarily for blackfin tuna or other fish that may hit trolling, maybe drop some bait at any bottom spot we may come across. Plan to be back at the dock between 1500-1600. Need help cleaning it in Navarre near walmart when we get back. I have a 165 quart cooler and fish boxes on the boat for our catch.

Target: Blackfin Tuna, Black/Mingo Snapper, Grouper, King, Spanish
Planned range: 23 miles west of Destin along shore, if rough seas then we'll stay within 10nm and hit close to shore structures.

Generally will run $200 total to be split for a trip like this, covers gas/oil, will try to catch live bait, bottled water.

You should bring: motion sickness options if needed, food, drinks, your own rod/reel and tackle (try to have gear ready before we launch), saltwater fishing license, hat, shades, and if you will a bag or 2 of ice. A cooler to leave in your vehicle to take your catch home is recommended.

If you have questions please ask away.


----------

